# First Stoppers



## Dave_M (Jan 15, 2010)

My first attempt at turning stoppers.  Amboyna and Buckeye burl stoppers.  I haven't applied a finish to these... yet.  I like the look and feel of the natural wood, but considering they could be used around food products I'm wondering if it would be better to seal the wood with a finish.  If you have any thoughts on that subject, I would really appreciate the input. 

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## broitblat (Jan 15, 2010)

Those are good looking stoppers.  I like the way the shapes flow.  

I do recommend a finish, however, to protect the wood from the wine.

  -Barry


----------



## turbowagon (Jan 15, 2010)

I use deft spray lacquer on mine....  about 8 light coats (15-30 minute drying time in between coats).  Wait a week for curing, then light buffing to get rid of the "orange peel" texture.

Here is a convenient way to finish them....  2x4 ripped in half, with dowels glued in.






Nice looking stoppers, by the way!


----------



## HawksFeather (Jan 15, 2010)

Good looking stoppers.  I too would finish them.  The exception would be if I wanted to keep them for my own use so that I would know that they would not get wet from the wine or water when rinsing the stopper.  Then too, if you keep them you can always re-sand or re-buff them if there is a problem.

Jerry


----------



## akbar24601 (Jan 16, 2010)

Those are nice looking stoppers. I do agree though that you should put some form of finish on them. Even something as simple as a friction polish will give them a little more wear time.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 16, 2010)

Those are beautiful. I have started using the High Gloss spray from PSI. It doesn't look as good as CA but it is easier to apply.


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice shapes.  The buckeye is really nice. I only use a friction polish because it seems that people really like the feel of the wood.


----------



## byounghusband (Jan 18, 2010)

I also use Deft Spray Lacquer. I spray it on the lathe as it is spinning slowly and then burnish it in with a rag until it gets hot.  Cures the lacquer nicely.....


----------



## Whaler (Jan 18, 2010)

Great looking stoppers. I finish my wood stoppers with carnuba only.


----------



## Dave_M (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the input.  I think the best thing to do is apply a finish to them.  I've been using Behlen's Qualalacq Lacquer on my projects.  It dries quick, provides a rock hard glossy finish, and it's highly resistant to alcohol.  

Even though I haven't applied a finish to these, they've already been sold.  On top of that I've had requests for more stoppers.  There is a somewhat new high end wine maker that will be opening a tasting room and starting a wine tasting club that is interested in my stoppers.  Now I have to figure out what they should sell for.

Thanks again,
Dave


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Jan 29, 2010)

Very nice!

Robin


----------

